# Orange Cassidy viral on Twitter



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Well, this came out of nowhere.

https://twitter.com/LORAFRIMANEE/status/1175464804460486657

1.2 million views in one day

26,927 Retweets, 77,437 Likes

"Orange Cassidy doesn't appeal to casuals" absolutely *BTFO*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Just goes to show that people don't really know who or what will get over or popular.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm still impressed he did all that without removing his hands from his pockets.


----------



## Viidie (Mar 4, 2019)

Casuals dont care about wrestling ability. They only care about being entertained. Orange Cassidy is entertaining....Well when you first see what he does.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Viidie said:


> Casuals dont care about wrestling ability. They only care about being entertained. Orange Cassidy is entertaining....Well when you first see what he does.


That must be the next stage of denial. "He's gonna do the exact same thing every week you guys!"

No, no he isn't. Cope.

Edit: 28,413 Retweets 81,408 Likes 1.3m Views now

This train has no brakes.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Viidie said:


> Casuals dont care about wrestling ability. They only care about being entertained. Orange Cassidy is entertaining....Well when you first see what he does.


Except the guy _can_ wrestle, which is what makes his schtick work.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

“Shit like Orange Cassidy is why AEW will fail” - fucking marks that don’t know jack shit about what draws, especially in today’s wrestling climate :mj4. I can’t tell you the thousands upon millions of comments on social media saying they’re checking out AEW because of shit like Orange being on it, fuck outta here.

Edit: I think fans of Orange who are unaware should actually *watch* him wrestle you’ll be pleasantly surprised as he’s damn good at it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That's impressive. This is now the second thing that AEW has gone viral with.

I hope the execs see the importance of internet marketing. Shit. It's how we've literally all heard Old Town Road.

Go viral consistently and people will tune in.

Honestly if I was good at making memes, I would've done that shit by now. Anything to help AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Like what he represents or not, how could you not think that spot was cool. He's exactly what you want in a comedy character. Super silly gimmick, gimmick translates to the ring, and he's a good enough wrestler to have a serious match if needed.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When will the wrestling warriors of the interent realzie they are such a small pocket. 

I find him really entertaining and i also enioy in ring work. All the different element's are all part of a wrestling show
Same thing happened 60 years ago, not everyone was there to be a world champion or needs to be. 

I guess im a causal, oh wait but im also om forums and i enjoy all different aspects of a wrestling show. Omg what does that even make me. ??

Making a joke


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> I hope the execs see the importance of internet marketing. Shit. It's how we've literally all heard Old Town Road.
> 
> Go viral consistently and people will tune in.
> 
> Honestly if I was good at making memes, I would've done that shit by now. Anything to help AEW.


They've been practicing for 3 years with BTE. Plenty of good experience to see what gets popular and what doesn't.

We're going to get more than we are expecting with TV. They've been working on this stuff a long time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Tilon said:


> That must be the next stage of denial. "He's gonna do the exact same thing every week you guys!"
> 
> No, no he isn't. Cope.
> 
> ...


I like the guy but I even have to admit that the act gets a little repetitive. I went to a few indy shows over Wrestlemania weekend that he was on. His first match was hilarious. I knew the gimmick but hadn't really seen any of his matches. He was fantastic. But then I saw him the second time and I felt like the had the same match. And then I saw him a third time and I was kind of tired of the act. 

Of course I did see him wrestle 3 times in a weekend. I imagine seeing him wrestle every other week would work better.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FITZ said:


> Tilon said:
> 
> 
> > That must be the next stage of denial. "He's gonna do the exact same thing every week you guys!"
> ...


Yeah I do think if you overexpose him it won't work as well. But hopefully he only appears every other week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tilon said:


> Well, this came out of nowhere.
> 
> https://twitter.com/LORAFRIMANEE/status/1175464804460486657
> 
> ...


*
*

I always laugh at this when a Joey Ryan video gets like 1m - 30m views 

Seems I can now add OC to that list


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> That's impressive. This is now the second thing that AEW has gone viral with.
> 
> I hope the execs see the importance of internet marketing. Shit. It's how we've literally all heard Old Town Road.
> 
> ...


AEW started from internet marketing, if anything I would say that they understand it better than the rest of the industry.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Freshly Squeezed.

I really do hope they don't overexpose this gimmick. Sure it is over, but it would most certainly get old quickly.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

FITZ said:


> I like the guy but I even have to admit that the act gets a little repetitive. I went to a few indy shows over Wrestlemania weekend that he was on. His first match was hilarious. I knew the gimmick but hadn't really seen any of his matches. He was fantastic. But then I saw him the second time and I felt like the had the same match. And then I saw him a third time and I was kind of tired of the act.
> 
> Of course I did see him wrestle 3 times in a weekend. I imagine seeing him wrestle every other week would work better.


I think you’d find that in anybody you see three times in one weekend. I don’t think I could stand three wrestling shows of any kind in one weekend!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dickhead1990 said:


> AEW started from internet marketing, if anything I would say that they understand it better than the rest of the industry.


you're right but they’ve only explored the niche wrestling community. I think there’s much more potential out there. 



Tilon said:


> They've been practicing for 3 years with BTE. Plenty of good experience to see what gets popular and what doesn't.
> 
> We're going to get more than we are expecting with TV. They've been working on this stuff a long time.


i really hope so. But they need to meme it up. 

Maybe explore other YouTube shows. Get on the chicken wing show - Hot Ones. Just an example. Shit, do something with pewdiepie to get on his YouTube channel. I don’t like pewdiepie but look at the amount of global views he amasses. He’s bigger than WWE.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

We are in the meme generation, pick up a meme wrestler and watch the money flow. AEW going for the young Millennial and Zoomer demographic with this guy 

I aint got nothing against Orange Cassidy he does get a laugh out of me, wrestling needs this type of silly, he just isnt my cup of tea for the long haul, but AEW aint stupid, they know what they got with this guy...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Viidie said:


> Casuals dont care about wrestling ability. They only care about being entertained. Orange Cassidy is entertaining....Well when you first see what he does.


That makes sense from a promoter's perspective since novelty rarely works long term but that's not an argument against using him, it's an argument against signing him to an exclusive 5 year contract and featuring him on tv every week.

Use him while he works, stop using him when he doesn't.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Thumbinthebum said:


> That makes sense from a promoter's perspective since novelty rarely works long term but that's not an argument against using him, it's an argument against signing him to an exclusive 5 year contract and featuring him on tv every week.
> 
> Use him while he works, stop using him when he doesn't.


Or just make him into more than a novelty, since he's not a one trick pony. He has depth that can be utilized over time, have his character change and develop.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tilon said:


> Or just make him into more than a novelty, since he's not a one trick pony. He has depth that can be utilized over time, have his character change and develop.


I agree. Maybe he can almost make it to the top with pure apathy and suddenly want to become more motivated after losing out at the title. Then he can have a manager to help motivate him, think Rocky but with a Simon Dean-esque mentor/motivator. He can gradually get less lazy over time, where he becomes a recovering sloth-a-holic. Finally he can make his way back into a title match, after a series of genuinely spirited matches, where he turns heel once he can't be arsed to win. 

He then takes over AEW by starting a faction with wrestlers which are far more motivated than him, whilst he sits in the back eating Doritos. They can be like Evolution, but wearing tracksuit bottoms and hoodies, instead of suits and arrive in an Uber instead of a limo. Devolution? Food for thought?


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Vic said:


> “Shit like Orange Cassidy is why AEW will fail” - fucking marks that don’t know jack shit about what draws, especially in today’s wrestling climate :mj4. I can’t tell you the thousands upon millions of comments on social media saying they’re checking out AEW because of shit like Orange being on it, fuck outta here.
> 
> Edit: I think fans of Orange who are unaware should actually *watch* him wrestle you’ll be pleasantly surprised as he’s damn good at it.


Orange Cassidy is an embarrassment to wrestling. Now excuse me while I wait to find out who impregnated Maria Kanellis.

This 'war' is bringing out so many dumb comments and the damn thing hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't wait to see the haters off in the distance trying to catch up to the Squeeze Train.










There they are!!!


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

It just hit 100k. 1.68m now.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Most freshly squeezed there is, was, or ever will be.
Fuck the haters.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Orange Cassidy makes people happy. It’s that simple.

When Orange is on tv is always positive and optimistic and you smile.

He believes he is cool. He’s doing cool shit. We think he’s cool.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Maffchew said:


> Orange Cassidy is an embarrassment to wrestling. Now excuse me while I wait to find out who impregnated Maria Kanellis.
> 
> This 'war' is bringing out so many dumb comments and the damn thing hasn't even started yet.


I genuinely can’t tell if you’re being sarcastic or not, but just incase. You looking forward to a fucking pregnancy storyline isn’t exactly the pinnacle of entertainment son. Talk about dumb comments.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Tune in this week on RAW, we're going to find out who's the beta cuck and who the Chad is!

Special guest: Maury!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I mean that stupid dick wrestling stuff that Joey Ryan used to do went viral also. Stupid stuff goes viral all the time.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

geeks on reddit debating the exact numbers which makes a tweet viral :trips8


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I mean that stupid dick wrestling stuff that Joey Ryan used to do went viral also. Stupid stuff goes viral all the time.


Orange Cassidy's gimmick is stupid and wrestling is stupid and wrestling fans are stupid

But it's fun so who gives a shit?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Orange Cassidy's gimmick is stupid and wrestling is stupid and wrestling fans are stupid
> 
> But it's fun so who gives a shit?


I mean I agree. I'm not hating I thought it was entertaining but stupid. Wrestling can be incredibly stupid.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

I wouldn't put Cassidy with Joey Ryan. Ryan really IS a one trick pony. There's a lot of different stuff OC can do, and he comes off differently depending on what kind of a match he's in, which makes him a lot more entertaining.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tilon said:


> I wouldn't put Cassidy with Joey Ryan. Ryan really IS a one trick pony. There's a lot of different stuff OC can do, and he comes off differently depending on what kind of a match he's in, which makes him a lot more entertaining.


Oh no for sure. Joey Ryan is just a complete dumbass. OC is not as annoying. I'm just saying stupid videos tend to go viral on social media. It's not surprising.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Oh no for sure. Joey Ryan is just a complete dumbass. OC is not as annoying. I'm just saying stupid videos tend to go viral on social media. It's not surprising.


Yeah, and I think that's why OC was signed. He's full of those moments, but I think he's capable of raising his game and not being just a novelty.

Some tag match he was in, he got tagged in, took one chop and tagged himself back out. That's one of the funniest things I've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

"you orange cassidy haters are gonna see what he can really do!":vince3


isn't that what we wanted?:austin3


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Half the replies are just making fun of the fact he looks like Johnny Cage, good for AEW to have some attention though


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The vast majority of the replies to that tweet were people mocking wrestling because of what they saw from Orange Cassidy, and calling wrestling "fake" or "gay," proving that, in fact, this does not appeal to casuals and that no one will tune in specifically to see him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> The vast majority of the replies to that tweet were people mocking wrestling because of what they saw from Orange Cassidy, and calling wrestling "fake" or "gay," proving that, in fact, this does not appeal to casuals and that no one will tune in specifically to see him.


That's indicative of today's society. 90s and early 2000s casuals were passionate cause society was passionate and motivated.

Today's society is both apathetic and easily offended. They would look at mjf mouthing off and think wrestling is shit. They will look at mox or Darby taking big bumps and think wrestling is shit.

Aew needs to attract the hardcore/marvel/geek culture market not the casuals.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TommyWCECM said:


> That's indicative of today's society. 90s and early 2000s casuals were passionate cause society was passionate and motivated.
> 
> Today's society is both apathetic and easily offended. They would look at mjf mouthing off and think wrestling is shit. They will look at mox or Darby taking big bumps and think wrestling is shit.


No, they think shit talent like Cassidy is shit. Casuals will still watch wrestling so long as it's entertaining.



> Aew needs to attract the hardcore/marvel/geek culture market not the casuals.


That's a good way for them to go out of business within a year.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> No, they think shit talent like Cassidy is shit. Casuals will still watch wrestling so long as it's entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way for them to go out of business within a year.


But comic book movies rake in billions? Or at least a lot of coin. So if AEW write compelling storylines would that not attract that same market? 

Casuals love shit like keeping up with the Kardashians and stuff like that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So yeah, the people saying that "AEW has nobody that can appeal to a mainstream audience" and/or "Orange Cassidy is just some indyriffic nerd with no casual appeal" can come into this thread and hold this L.

Can't wait for the fuckery he will surely bring every Wednesday night on Dynamite. :drose


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Orange cassidy is so casual in the ring that he has the work rate marks losing their minds well the casuals are overwhelmed with his casualsess


Orange Cassidy is going to lose a bunch of matches and drive the wins and lose marks mad and create 10 threads about how hes going nowhere just like kenny cus well kenny lost a few matches so we must go mad over that too


Yet everyone will be entertained by it. Sounds like some seriously complex shit. We should start a thread called casuals vs internet wareiors vs workrate warriors vs wins and loses warriorsvs social justice warriors


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Good for the guy getting some exposure. :lmao at the Johnny Cage references at that tweet. I think AEW can pull this off with the talent that they have, the problem I see with most viewers would be the fact that they are expecting way too much and they are already thinking of few years in the future rather than sticking with the present. I'd rather be in for the ride and see where it goes. At the end of the day, if he's entertaining and good enough to be in the ring then I see no reason for him not to be part of this thing.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Its getting a lot of hits but look at the comments. Most of the people (who arent wrestling fans) are shitting all over wrestling for being fake....I guess if you're into the bad publicity is good publicity thing its alright. Doesnt seem like a lot of people there are going "damn cant wait to start watching wrestling again"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, I can't believe how many people think this is a good thing. Because something people mock on Twitter is going to translate to huge ratings.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good to see the same people refuse to give credit and are still being haters :heston.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> Good to see the same people refuse to give credit and are still being haters :heston.


What credit? A clip from All Out is being mocked online and being sent around. If Orange Cassidy spikes ratings whenever he is on the show, I will gladly eat my words. He should probably be the star of the show and the transformation from pro-wrestling into sports entertainment will be complete. But what I'm willing to bet is that close to 100% of people seeing this are mocking it and won't think about AEW ever again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> What credit? A clip from All Out is being mocked online and being sent around. If Orange Cassidy spikes ratings whenever he is on the show, I will gladly eat my words. He should probably be the star of the show and the transformation from pro-wrestling into sports entertainment will be complete. But what I'm willing to bet is that close to 100% of people seeing this are mocking it and won't think about AEW ever again.












Exactly my point. He has gone viral and is getting tons of attention but you still want to shit on him.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Death Rider said:


> Exactly my point. He has gone viral and is getting tons of attention but you still want to shit on him.


I guess attention from people laughing at him is still attention, wrestling fans flock to things like this, non wrestling fans just wont watch.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> Exactly my point. He has gone viral and is getting tons of attention but you still want to shit on him.


I'm still failing to see where you get "credit" for going viral. He didn't _do_ anything, except the incident that people are mocking. Didn't you ever get taught that not all attention is good attention.

I don't think people appreciate that people used to watch wrestling. They don't anymore. There are _reasons_ for that. People haven't heard of Orange Cassidy and are sharing him around and going "Wtf is this shit?" now because they aren't usually ever paying attention to wrestling _because_ of shit like this. 

The logic around here seems to be that someone in AEW should go and expose themselves on a public bus while singing the National Anthem because it would get media coverage and therefore be good. A lot of people laughing at you is not the same as people laughing with you, nor is it the same as people wanting to actual invest time, money and interest into you. Go through the list of the things that have gone viral. Now also go through the list of things that have gone viral and have led to giant TV ratings. There may be one or two, historically, but I literally cannot think of one. These things are very often forgotten to history, or if they're not, exist without actually affecting anyone's bottom-line. 

As I said, if Orange Cassidy becomes a draw in wrestling, I will eat my words. But people acting like going viral on the internet is a marker of success and guanteed fortune are insane.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Remember when Chris Jericho went "viral" after All Out. That certainly propped up that buyrate, didn't it? I'm sure people are just rushing to order All Out and see the full show Orange Cassidy was apart of, right? I fully expect to hear a story from Dave Meltzer later this week about how All Out has now surpassed 100k domestic buys, actually making it the most successful NA PPV outside of WWE and WCW. Turner will be so happy to shout the numbers from the rooftops -- they've got the hottest new thing in media. 

...Or that won't happen, people will laugh and get back to their lives not watching wrestling. In fact, those 2 million floating fans that are out there and are aware of AEW from TV commercials and cinema trailers might not even check them out on TNT now, because they'll have seen the meme of the guy with his hands in his pockets and the dork who falls down for no reason.

This is actually _bad_ for them, and people are so fucking stupid they don't understand it. Oh well, at least Cornette will have something funny to rant about on the Experience this week. They are branded as comedy now. Good luck drawing 10k people to arenas and getting them to plop $50 down on slapstick comedy every two months.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If people were not going to watch all out cause of a meme they were not anyway as they can easily see online who is a part of aew. This might attract some people who have never seen wrestling to watch and give it a try. But no everything has to super serious. There can never be any comedy ever. Angry rant with a tennis racket in the air whilst I say something god awful to someone cause I don't like how they do wrestling. Can't ever give credit to someone for going viral and getting attention must shit on everything.

Wood you clearly hate aew and love nxt so I don't even know why you post in the aew section so much. You clearly want aew to fail and nxt to succeed


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> If people were not going to watch all out cause of a meme they were not anyway as they can easily see online who is a part of aew. This might attract some people who have never seen wrestling to watch and give it a try. But no everything has to super serious. There can never be any comedy ever. Angry rant with a tennis racket in the air whilst I say something god awful to someone cause I don't like how they do wrestling. Can't ever give credit to someone for going viral and getting attention must shit on everything.
> 
> Wood you clearly hate aew and love nxt so I don't even know why you post in the aew section so much. You clearly want aew to fail and nxt to succeed


Why do people who can’t take the criticism always put words into people’s mouths and assume positions for them. I don’t want AEW to fail. I have been miserable with the WWE monopoly for a long-ass time. If they crash and burn, it is _terrible_ for wrestling. When you say that I want them to fail, you are literally just making something up to try and discredit very valid criticism. 

Yes, people who don’t like silly wrestling are going to be repulsed by AEW — that is correct. A smarter thing would be to not repulse those wrestling fans so that they would watch and give you money. And I really doubt there are a sizeable amount of people who have never watched wrestling that will be lured in because it is clearly fake and ridiculous, and I’m fairly certain they won’t drop $50 to see it on PPV. 

Where have I ever said that everything has to be super-serious? Again, you are literally making this up to try and discredit valid criticism. Where have I ever said that you can’t do any comedy? Again, made up. MJF is hilarious, but he doesn’t break the fourth wall to do it.

I don’t shit on everything. I shit on the shit stuff. Cody vs. Dustin, Jericho, Page and MJF have all been fantastic. I just cannot stress how detrimental it is to have the stuff that breaks the reality and tension of your program on the same show. You are literally telling an audience “this isn’t real, it doesn’t matter” and then turning around and saying “this is real, this matters” _on the same show._ 

This is what Vince Russo did in WCW. It is mocked to this day. There are only a select few people that don’t mind that wrestling stopped trying to be a work. They are all still watching wrestling. You can’t trust the people who still watch wrestling and like this sort of stuff, because they are the people that it is impossible to get rid of. They are also very small in number. That is why ticket sales are slowing down. They’re a travelling audience and they’ve already spent their birthday money on one show and their Christmas money on another.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > If people were not going to watch all out cause of a meme they were not anyway as they can easily see online who is a part of aew. This might attract some people who have never seen wrestling to watch and give it a try. But no everything has to super serious. There can never be any comedy ever. Angry rant with a tennis racket in the air whilst I say something god awful to someone cause I don't like how they do wrestling. Can't ever give credit to someone for going viral and getting attention must shit on everything.
> ...


When every post you make that I see is critizing aew and saying it is going to fail, hard to believe you. Plenty of others make criticisms that are valid. I don't say they want aew to fail. Just at least be honest that you don't like aew and it ain't your view on wrestling :draper2


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Vic said:


> I genuinely can’t tell if you’re being sarcastic or not, but just incase. You looking forward to a fucking pregnancy storyline isn’t exactly the pinnacle of entertainment son. Talk about dumb comments.


I guess some people need sarcasm spelled out these days, huh.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Maffchew said:


> I guess some people need sarcasm spelled out these days, huh.


I figured you were I was just being too lazy to wait and decided to do an “all in one” response :lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


I say plenty of good stuff _about the things they do good_. If every post you see is me criticizing them, maybe they should stop doing stupid shit or you should start reading better?

You’re trying to force me into your paradigm and it just isn’t true. I don’t need to change my stance to be honest. AEW’s silly stuff is going to fuck it up. And I will admit it if I am wrong, but the funny thing is that you won’t when I am right. I’ve even seen it posted on here by someone: “Even if you are right, people won’t take it seriously just because you’re a jerk.” There are people already gearing up to try and dismiss the evidence just because they didn’t like it was before they got it. 

Pa-chew. I spit at that attitude. I want wrestling to work the first time and not need second and third and fourth chances. But that’s where we are. Let’s congratulate Orange Cassidy on being a meme that makes people feel good about making better life choices.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Yeah, and I think that's why OC was signed. He's full of those moments, but I think he's capable of raising his game and not being just a novelty.
> 
> Some tag match he was in, he got tagged in, took one chop and tagged himself back out. That's one of the funniest things I've ever seen in wrestling.


link I need to see this shit :lol :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Blisstory said:


> Its getting a lot of hits but look at the comments. Most of the people (who arent wrestling fans) are shitting all over wrestling for being fake....I guess if you're into the bad publicity is good publicity thing its alright. Doesnt seem like a lot of people there are going "damn cant wait to start watching wrestling again"


non wrestling fans or wrestling haters shit on wrestling NO MATTER what, people with a functional brain know its fake and watch it for fun, people commenting about wrestling being fake in 2019 are retarded and you won't change their opinion no matter what you do or show them. shit is , its getting views and retweets and likes. also from those millions of people who watched only the most negative are going to comment because thats how its always been, 
it's like some are discovering how internet works :lol


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

patpat said:


> link I need to see this shit :lol :lol


Here it is

Even funnier watching it again.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> non wrestling fans or wrestling haters shit on wrestling NO MATTER what, people with a functional brain know its fake and watch it for fun, people commenting about wrestling being fake in 2019 are retarded and you won't change their opinion no matter what you do or show them. shit is , its getting views and retweets and likes. also from those millions of people who watched only the most negative are going to comment because thats how its always been,
> it's like some are discovering how internet works :lol


This isn't true at all. No one was shitting on Moxley's video (which got 3.2 million views) that he tweeted after he left WWE, which teased his AEW debut. No one was shitting on Jericho's "a little bit of the bubbly" meme that went viral.

People don't shit on things that they like or find entertaining. You're just distraught that casual viewers are turned off by OC.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> This isn't true at all. No one was shitting on Moxley's video (which got 3.2 million views) that he tweeted after he left WWE, which teased his AEW debut. No one was shitting on Jericho's "a little bit of the bubbly" meme that went viral.
> 
> People don't shit on things that they like or find entertaining. You're just distraught that casual viewers are turned off by OC.


The video has 2.06 million views.

The tweet has 927 replies.

I know you can do math. What percentage of the people who viewed the video did we get a comment from?

And how representative is that of the people who watched the video?

For extra credit, compare the 927 replies to the 112k likes.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tilon said:


> The video has 2.06 million views.
> 
> The tweet has 927 replies.
> 
> ...


927 is not an insignificant sample size when you're dealing with numbers like 2 million views and 112K likes. Videos/tweets that are genuinely liked, and not merely laughed at, don't get mocked to this degree.

It's a tough pill to swallow, but it is what it is.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> 927 is not an insignificant sample size when you're dealing with numbers like 2 million views and 112K likes. Videos/tweets that are genuinely liked, and not merely laughed at, don't get mocked to this degree.
> 
> It's a tough pill to swallow, but it is what it is.


It's well known that complainers are more vocal than people who just get a good laugh or an otherwise positive reaction.

Hence why social media is absolute cancer.

To pretend that 927 is an actual sample of what all 2.06m views thought is absolutely ridiculous. If you think exposure like this doesn't help AEW, you're beyond hope.
The 927 isn't a RANDOM sampling of the 2.06m, like you are trying to imply.

It is a SELF SELECTED sample. It's the people who chose to comment.

Put on your science hat and determine why that is not a random sampling.

And you still get extra credit for considering the 112k likes in your work.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Orange Cassidy is first modern wrestler to go truly viral on twiiter that I’ve seen (Cena and Orton I count as a different generation). Pretty cool and great exposure for AEW.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tilon said:


> It's well known that complainers are more vocal than people who just get a good laugh or an otherwise positive reaction.
> 
> Hence why social media is absolute cancer.
> 
> To pretend that 927 is an actual sample of what all 2.06m views thought is absolutely ridiculous. If you think exposure like this doesn't help AEW, you're beyond hope.


Take Nielsen, for example, who is responsible for determining TV ratings. There are over 300,000,000 people living in the US, and they base their TV ratings estimates based on a sample of, at most, 100K people, and probably a lot less. That's under 0.03% of the population.

Granted, they make sure to draw from a random and representative sample, while what we have with those 927 isn't ideal in terms of the _quality_ of the data, but the point is that you don't necessarily need a massively large _quantity_ in order to come to a conclusion.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There are some people complained about Cassidy? It's like you guys never hear of comical wrestlers before! :lol


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Granted, they make sure to draw from a random and representative sample, while what we have with those 927 isn't ideal in terms of the _quality_ of the data, but the point is that you don't necessarily need a massively large _quantity_ in order to come to a conclusion.


Garbage in, garbage out. 113k people liked the video. 927 commented on it.

Where do the people who liked it but didn't comment factor into your sampling logic here?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Garbage in, garbage out. 113k people liked the video. 927 commented on it.
> 
> Where do the people who liked it but didn't comment factor into your sampling logic here?


I don't think you understand the concept of statistical sampling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I like his gig and i dont even use twitter. I guess i dont count of the mass viewership


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Great to see. Hopefully the people that run AEW are more in touch with pop culture than Vince usually is and take advantage of every bit of extra attention that they get from stuff like this


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

At the end of the day AEW hot some exposure out of this and that's what's important. Even if just ONE person checks out AEW because of this then that's a victory.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> I don't think you understand the concept of statistical sampling.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Speaking of Vegas, they need to go to T-Mobile Arena at some point. If they are set on having All Out in Chicago each year, DON should be held at T-Mobile, assuming that they grow their audience over the next several months. DON will presumably be one of their top two PPVs each year, so they should be able to put together a big card and create enough buzz to sell a lot of tickets, and maybe even sell the place out.

Edit: wrong thread.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

How much are they paying Orange Cassidy?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Like him or hate him, how can you not be happy for him? Guy is doin what he loves and clearly has found an audience. It may nut be for you, but we can all like different things.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

1. I like Orange Cassidy, I think the dude is entertaining in a "meta" kind of way, and he pops me.

2. Stupid shit has been around in the entire history of wrestling. Most of the people complaining about Cassidy are the ones who think that wrestling should either be treated as serious as MMA, or think the hokey stuff hurts the all around presentation.

3. Cassidy won't get over with casuals unless the announcers and team make his "laziness" into some type of good storyline, this is one of those gimmicks that can get very boring if not done correctly. I think people take for granted on both ends how good and bad it could look.

The funniest part of all this is that to keep him over, I would not have him wrestle seriously in any of his matches. I looked at his David Starr match, and that thing is a chore to get through... when he starts pulling out Canadian Destroyers and things like that it looks really stupid. 

I hope they help him refine his character, he has a place on TV IMO, but I hope they don't put him in a lot of matches honestly.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Shaun_27 said:


> How much are they paying Orange Cassidy?


Not sure how true, but according to Meltzer most of the roster are on 6 figure salaries. Not bad for working 1 day a month for the first 6 months lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've said before, Cassidy could be there Santino. A comedy guy who could be a job guy one week and then the next inexplicably be the final guy in the Royal Rumble or moments away from wining the World Title.

I mean could you imagine a World Title match with Jericho vs. OC. Imagine OC getting a near fall on Jericho and the crowd ready to explode. I could see that happening.

As long as the pick their spots with him, he could be a great commodity for them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> 1. I like Orange Cassidy, I think the dude is entertaining in a "meta" kind of way, and he pops me.
> 
> 2. Stupid shit has been around in the entire history of wrestling. Most of the people complaining about Cassidy are the ones who think that wrestling should either be treated as serious as MMA, or think the hokey stuff hurts the all around presentation.
> 
> ...


He should get used similar to how Ron Simmons and his Damn got used. Pull him out every so often.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

I just think he needs to get rid of that Canadian destroyer. It's far too obvious it's cooperation, to the point where you're not even sure who's doing the damn move.

That and when people sell his weak shit as hurting. Talk about burying yourself.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> At the end of the day AEW hot some exposure out of this and that's what's important. Even if just ONE person checks out AEW because of this then that's a victory.


Not if for that one person that does there are ten, twenty, fifty people who don’t.



Beatles123 said:


> Like him or hate him, how can you not be happy for him? Guy is doin what he loves and clearly has found an audience. It may nut be for you, but we can all like different things.


We can like different things, but if you like wrestling and there being a competitive environment so Vince doesn’t have a virtual monopoly, things like this are downright egregious. 

I can’t believe I’m saying it, but AEWMoxley is absolutely right here. The comments reveal that it people laughing AT AEW. It is slapstick comedy now. You might make a few idiots laugh, but see if you can get them to plop down $50 for a PPV or buy a ticket to a show. They will look at you like you’re insane. 

AEW needs to generate money. It needs to grow an audience that is going to invest money in it over time. They don’t need likes and retweets of their most inane shit that undercuts the work of top acts like Jericho and Cody. How the fuck are you going to convince anyone that has seen this gif that Jericho and Cody fighting over the AEW World Title means anything? 

And there is no guarantee that the people who like the video even *like* the video. People “like” videos of people falling on their ass all the time. Liking a silly video of a silly sunglasses man takes a few seconds. Get them to spend two hours watching a TV show you half-intend to be taken seriously and to put down $50 for a PPV? That’s going to be a lot harder now than it was before people knew that Orange Cassidy existed.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Not if for that one person that does there are ten, twenty, fifty people who don’t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or?...just a thought...let people disagree with you and see this as a good thing if they want to, or see it as a bad thing if they want to. 

Christ, people, this is an argument about MEN IN TIGHTS, not a battle for fucking Israel.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I’ve posted this here before and I’ll say it again:

Orange Cassidy will main event an AEW Stadium show one day.

He’s everything that’s great about prowrestling.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm torn between hating this guy and wanting them to go all the way and keep the same gimmick but completely shift the tone. 

Instead of being an uninterested goof played for laughs turn him full anime villain(anyone seen Trigun?) and have him squash people without even trying. This isn't even his final form.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Boy, the shitters sure have latched on to the fact that some in the comments were laughing, even though it got 100 times as many likes as comments and 20 times as many views as likes.

But our resident statistical analysis expert has assured me that the people who choose to comment are a random sample and not just the usual shitters who love to comment.

I also saw a picture of some guys in a McDonalds putting their hands in their pockets and doing suicide dives. I'm sure they're just making fun of him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> Or?...just a thought...let people disagree with you and see this as a good thing if they want to, or see it as a bad thing if they want to.
> 
> Christ, people, this is an argument about MEN IN TIGHTS, not a battle for fucking Israel.


Whether this is a good thing or not isn't subjective, lol. And why do people always use "it isn't serious" as a way of dismissing valid criticism? Especially when it is about it not being serious. 



Tilon said:


> Boy, the shitters sure have latched on to the fact that some in the comments were laughing, even though it got 100 times as many likes as comments and 20 times as many views as likes.
> 
> But our resident statistical analysis expert has assured me that the people who choose to comment are a random sample and not just the usual shitters who love to comment.
> 
> I also saw a picture of some guys in a McDonalds putting their hands in their pockets and doing suicide dives. I'm sure they're just making fun of him.


Everyone in the comments was laughing. It getting likes doesn't mean people are going to invest energy in the promotion. It's an at least half-ironic tweet that people are laughing at. It having 20 times as many views as likes is good...how? 

Why do all the nonsense defenders always turn to insults and dismissing people by insulting them? AEWMoxley at least provided information, you're just mocking them for being a "resident statistical analyst." Are you seriously suggesting that the same people comment on everything all the time and it is always negative? Wtf kind of logic is that? 

You saw one guy in a McDonald's doing suicide dives? The business is about to change, folks. Look out for the new planking. I'd say they were either making fun of him or being a complete and utter dickhead.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Boy, the shitters sure have latched on to the fact that some in the comments were laughing, even though it got 100 times as many likes as comments and 20 times as many views as likes.
> 
> But our resident statistical analysis expert has assured me that the people who choose to comment are a random sample and not just the usual shitters who love to comment.
> 
> I also saw a picture of some guys in a McDonalds putting their hands in their pockets and doing suicide dives. I'm sure they're just making fun of him.


Actually, I never said it was a random sample. I specifically said that the quality of the data wasn't ideal, given that Twitter comments/opinions are a form of self-selection. What I was pointing out is that the _quantity_ of the sample wasn't _necessarily_ too small just because it was a small % of the number of views. However, there are statistical methods and models you can use to determine the significance of non-random samples, so non-random samples can still be useful. What we've got here is a group of about 1000 casuals commenting on the video, many of whom were mocking what they saw.

Your position that because it was viewed by 2.1 million people and only a few hundred were mocking the video, and therefore that means that the majority liked it, makes no sense. Using that same logic, I can just as easily claim that since it was viewed by 2.1 million people but only 100K liked it, then that must mean that 2 million people did not like it.

I gave you two examples of wrestling videos watched by many people, in one case it was viewed by 3.2 million people, and there were barely any negative comments. When people genuinely like something, there aren't hundreds upon hundreds of comments mocking what they see.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> I gave you two examples of wrestling videos watched by many people, in one case it was viewed by 3.2 million people, and there were barely any negative comments. When people genuinely like something, there aren't hundreds upon hundreds of comments mocking what they see.


Youtube videos? Those are self selected as well. Wrestling fans are seeking that out.

The Cassidy video was posted on black twitter. That's a bit of a different demographic. And in case you didn't know, they generally like to talk shit.

In any case, it's good publicity. It's exposure. You're just being a naysayer.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Youtube videos? Those are self selected as well. Wrestling fans are seeking that out.
> 
> The Cassidy video was posted on black twitter. That's a bit of a different demographic. And in case you didn't know, they generally like to talk shit.
> 
> In any case, it's good publicity. It's exposure. You're just being a naysayer.


No, Twitter videos.

Exposure can be good. If it gets people to look into AEW and if those people turn into viewers on debut night, that's great. But the suggestion that OC, who is being mercilessly mocked, is going to draw in viewers with his gimmick is misguided.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> But the suggestion that OC, who is being mercilessly mocked, is going to draw in viewers with his gimmick is misguided.


The original tweet was NOT mocking him. This is the tweet that got 110k+ likes. 100 times more people liked the tweet NOT mocking him than replied.

And since you're hell bent on saying EVERY reply is MERCILESSLY MOCKING HIM, I'm going to pull some quotes from tweets:

"Hands in his pocket the whole time, the disrespect ??"
"Makes me want to watch wrestling again"
"Bro getting over for just being cold ashit i fw it ??"

Haven't seen a tweet shitting on him yet, just the guy who fell down without being hit. Let's go on:

"First off he could’ve got up when he slid in the ring but nah he laid down just to flip up and add more sauce lmao"
"This guy is Conor Mcgregor meets Calvin Harris"
"You see da vibes"
"ORANGE MF CASSIDY"
"Yeah I'm bout to start watching wrestling again lol"
"His glasses stayed on the whole time bro ... There's only one solution my man.... He is the albino blade??*♂"
"That's the GOAT Orange Cassidy"
"Orange Cassidy smooth af?"

Haven't seen anyone specifically shitting all over Cassidy yet. I'll stop there.

Your statistical analysis _sucks._


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tilon said:


> The original tweet was NOT mocking him. This is the tweet that got 110k+ likes. 100 times more people liked the tweet NOT mocking him than replied.
> 
> And since you're hell bent on saying EVERY reply is MERCILESSLY MOCKING HIM, I'm going to pull some quotes from tweets:
> 
> ...


Most of those comments are LITERALLY mocking him, and those don't even include all of the comments referring to wrestling as "fake" or "gay."

But no, you're right, referring to him as Conor McGregor is a totally legitimate compliment without any touch of irony there.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Most of those comments are LITERALLY mocking him


You're delusional. Back to the ignore list.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, if you can’t tell those tweets are insincere then I don’t know how to help you. That is not the tone you want to inspire. You yourself said they like to talk shit. I’m not sure them slapping their knees admiring his power level or whatever is going to get them to drop $50 for a PPV. 

And AEWMoxley’s analysis here is fine. You can tell something from this sample, just as you can tell other things from other samples. You just dismiss it out of hand because...well, you say so. The internet isn’t always negative. And that people liked the tweet overreacting positively to a dorky white guy does not necessarily mean they are interested in AEW. Nor does people seeing it mean they liked it. 

And again, it’s just insults and ignoring from the defensive side. The “Everything AEW is awesome” side seems to consider themselves targets of trolling, yet they are the ones consistently using the insults.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, if you can’t tell those tweets are insincere then I don’t know how to help you.


We have psychic trolls here on Wrestlingforum. I bet both of you grew up in da hood, right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tilon said:


> We have psychic trolls here on Wrestlingforum. I bet both of you grew up in da hood, right?


I’m literally only seeing your side of the argument for 3 pages now 

It goes:

You
Ignore list
Ignore list
You
Ignore list
Ignore list

And so on   - it’s been entertaining - like a man valiantly swimming against a current in the sewer

I lift my cap to you good sir 

FYI - 2.2m views, 41k RTs, 116k ‘likes’

‘But dey dissin’ him do’


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I mean. I don't see how those tweets are bad. I think people are just looking for reasons to Shit on this and make this a bad thing.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m literally only seeing your side of the argument for 3 pages now
> 
> It goes:
> 
> ...


It's the same for me actually, but I like smacking them around every now and then. They can't handle the flex.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> I mean. I don't see how those tweets are bad. I think people are just looking for reasons to Shit on this and make this a bad thing.


Exactly.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I've said before, Cassidy could be there Santino. A comedy guy who could be a job guy one week and then the next inexplicably be the final guy in the Royal Rumble or moments away from wining the World Title.
> 
> I mean could you imagine a World Title match with Jericho vs. OC. Imagine OC getting a near fall on Jericho and the crowd ready to explode. I could see that happening.
> 
> As long as the pick their spots with him, he could be a great commodity for them.


Christ no he shouldn't be anywhere near the world title. 

If he has to be kept around stick him in the pre shows with the rest of the trash.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Whether this is a good thing or not isn't subjective, lol. And why do people always use "it isn't serious" as a way of dismissing valid criticism? Especially when it is about it not being serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every critique you give lately always begins with "I can't believe people X" or "Why do people Y?" Are you really that incapable of seeing that not everyone agrees? Why do you have to talk down to everyone, how about that? You're capable of better discourse than this. I've seen it from you. You're going around spitting on people's interpretations of your attitude. You never used to do that. It's okay if you have concerns and to express them. It's not okay to think that the way you think of something is the only correct way to think. You're developing really bad form.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why the fuck do y'all keep letting the usual suspects troll you into thinking this is a bad thing when someone like Cassidy trends and gives AEW an opening to appeal to the younger demo who are entrapped with memes, which Cassidy definitely is? Just ignore them, they just like to make asinine posts to garner a reaction and beat you down into a stupid "discussion" where they think their perspective is the only one that matters.

Cassidy is already becoming an over act and will be with TV on the way. Happy for my boy. :drose


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I mean. I don't see how those tweets are bad. I think people are just looking for reasons to Shit on this and make this a bad thing.


No shit. They've been deliberately doing it since its inception in January. Shit, I was an avid doubter back then too but once I saw many moves they were making, my skepticism eventually lessened (despite still existing). People are just looking for things to hate them to feel better about themselves with their close minded perspectives.


----------



## KennyOmegaa (Sep 25, 2019)

WINNING said:


> Why the fuck do y'all keep letting the usual suspects troll you into thinking this is a bad thing when someone like Cassidy trends and gives AEW an opening to appeal to the younger demo who are entrapped with memes, which Cassidy definitely is? Just ignore them, they just like to make asinine posts to garner a reaction and beat you down into a stupid "discussion" where they think their perspective is the only one that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Cassidy is already becoming an over act and will be with TV on the way. Happy for my boy. :drose




Didn't he have the loudest pop at All Out? Shit was deafening on my TV. The look on his face when lights turned back on, must have watched that gif like twenty times

It's like fine, if you prefer serious wrestling, but he's not for you. The entire show isn't all about you. Comedy attracts casuals. If you think about it, he's a wrestling genius. He's gotten over an act he doesn't have to put much effort in AND is relatable. But, when he has to, he can actually go as a serious wrestler and storyteller, too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tilon said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if you can’t tell those tweets are insincere then I don’t know how to help you.
> ...


Nice assumption. You know what that does. 



Tilon said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> > I’m literally only seeing your side of the argument for 3 pages now <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Literally every point you have made has been countered. You just keep saying “Nah, it’s a good thing. They’re laughing with him.” It’s been explained how that isn’t genuine attachment and why it’s actually detrimental. You just keep saying “Nah.”



Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Whether this is a good thing or not isn't subjective, lol. And why do people always use "it isn't serious" as a way of dismissing valid criticism? Especially when it is about it not being serious.
> ...


Because it’s always the same smear tactics. You’re doing it *right here*. Insulting me instead of my points. Explain how you think this is going to help AEW drum up serious emotional investment for a PPV. Explain to me how I am wrong about the snark.

Disagreeing is fine, but it’s nice if you have some evidence. We’re going to have those numbers when they come out. In the meantime we have common sense and reading comprehension. That’s not being arrogant, that is literally the difference between the valid critiques and people who say “ignore list” and “nah, it’s good.” 



WINNING said:


> Why the fuck do y'all keep letting the usual suspects troll you into thinking this is a bad thing when someone like Cassidy trends and gives AEW an opening to appeal to the younger demo who are entrapped with memes, which Cassidy definitely is? Just ignore them, they just like to make asinine posts to garner a reaction and beat you down into a stupid "discussion" where they think their perspective is the only one that matters.
> 
> Cassidy is already becoming an over act and will be with TV on the way. Happy for my boy. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GQlM3bt.png" border="0" alt="" title="Rose" class="inlineimg" />


Do you know how memes work? Have you ever tried to sell something through a meme or use memes for promotion? They get torn the fuck apart. 

Memes are fun, fast and frivolous. And free. AEW just revealed they want to charge people to watch their TV in the UK. Try and charge a kid for a meme. 

This is an “it’s bad on purpose” argument. How did Matt Hardy do in TNA? Wrestling Observer Gimmick of the Year, internet wrestling bubble hysteria...zero buys.



KennyOmegaa said:


> WINNING said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck do y'all keep letting the usual suspects troll you into thinking this is a bad thing when someone like Cassidy trends and gives AEW an opening to appeal to the younger demo who are entrapped with memes, which Cassidy definitely is? Just ignore them, they just like to make asinine posts to garner a reaction and beat you down into a stupid "discussion" where they think their perspective is the only one that matters.
> ...


A big pop from that audience is like getting a sandwich from your mom. You cannot judge people who no longer watch wrestling by the people who still watch wrestling. 

If I am wrong, I am wrong. But you will all owe people like AEWMoxley apologies for being such passive aggressive whiners if it turns out we’re right.

And you know what? When you’re really down because AEW is cold as ice and they’ve lost all their traction, we will be able to say “This is EXACTLY what you asked for.” But then again, given The Dark Order, something doesn’t even need approval from the bubble for AEW to push it.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Orange Cassidy is a joke character, and even the people in this thread who are fake supporting him view him as a joke. You've got people here jokingly talking about his "strong style" and claiming that he's going to be involved in the world title picture or that he's going to main event a sold out stadium. These are obviously not serious takes, and it just goes to show that _no one_ takes him seriously, including his "supporters."


----------



## JPS (Feb 12, 2019)

Numbers don't lie, good luck to him, not a fan myself currently but then I have said that about a couple other AEW performers who were new to me who have won me round to the point I now enjoy watching them, I am open to being wrong about my initial feelings, looking forward to seeing what he does on a weekly basis soon.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

AEWMoxley said:


> Orange Cassidy is a joke character, and even the people in this thread who are fake supporting him view him as a joke. You've got people here jokingly talking about his "strong style" and claiming that he's going to be involved in the world title picture or that he's going to main event a sold out stadium. These are obviously not serious takes, and it just goes to show that _no one_ takes him seriously, including his "supporters."


Fake supporting him? Thats just rude. I like him. Sorry to burst your narrative but so do most who defend him here. No one's saying he should actually BE champ, we're SAYING that if he were put in a title mach and everyone got behind him ala santino it'd be fun to see. Which it would. You KNOW this, too, which is exactly the problem with you. 


See @The Wood ; THIS is my point: You say I'm using smear tactics? What the shit do you call this?! You both are just seeing the comments as nothing but sarcasm when that isnt the case. Yeah, the comments make him seem strong in a sarcastic way. That doesn't equate to sarcastic support. We're supporting him WITH those comments. We're having FUN and being called wrong dor it. This is what makes no one want to "Debate" you. Your attitudes.

Your "If im right you'll owe us" excuse doesn't hold water either because we all know you'll twist anything to mean that it probes they failed, while most of us will probably be happy if AEW has slow burning growth and doesn't conquer the world day 1. And of course you'll blame it solely on the things you don't like that others do.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Imagine the mental gymnastics you'd need to play to convince yourself that this means anything, positive or negative. He's not going to get over on any major scale and he's not going to draw any money. He's likely going to be a lower card comedy act and there isn't anything wrong with that, it's a needed position and as long as AEW doesn't over saturate that spot and keeps him in that lane, there is no issue.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> Fake supporting him? Thats just rude. I like him. Sorry to burst your narrative but so do most who defend him here.
> 
> 
> See @The Wood ; THIS is my point: You say I'm using smear tactics? What the shit do you call this?! You both are just seeing the comments as nothing but sarcasm when that isnt the case. This is what makes no one want to "Debate" you. Your attitudes.


I don't know Beatles.

While you have been a little more even headed through this, some people have shown that they just can't take the smoke.

I don't see any personal attacks... yet. But this has been their posting style for while.

Now as for the post you actually quoted, I do have something to say about that



AEWMoxley said:


> Orange Cassidy is a joke character, and even the people in this thread who are fake supporting him view him as a joke. You've got people here jokingly talking about his "strong style" and claiming that he's going to be involved in the world title picture or that he's going to main event a sold out stadium. These are obviously not serious takes, and it just goes to show that _no one_ takes him seriously, including his "supporters."


This is a bad take.

You are obviously working yourself.

Cassidy is not a character to take seriously, that is part of his appeal. While I will agree the world title comment was at best bad (I will assume the poster was being serious) it doesn't take away that this guy can have a legit following.

Stevie Richards became a world title contender in a major federation. after making up the Blue World Order, and a career long lackey.

Cassidy has a character like no one has ever seen, it is different, and in wrestling different is good, things have evolved, and while some of it sucks... some of it can work.

If you don't see the story of how Orange Cassidy can become a household name, then you have to explain the reason why.

The Twitter thread is a small sample size for both sides.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Just goes to show that people don't really know who or what will get over or popular.


I remember all the idiots saying he was some jobber comedic scrub and comparing him to Santiano. His wayyyyyyyy over and got huge cheers on the last pay per view. I hate when morons think wrestling has to be one way and super serious ala Jim Cornette and I'm a fan of the man, it's just an outdated way of thinking.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I don't know Beatles.
> 
> While you have been a little more even headed through this, some people have shown that they just can't take the smoke.
> 
> I don't see any personal attacks... yet. But this has been their posting style for while.


Look, I can't speak for everyone. I wouldn't go around dissing others intentionally like maybe some have, but I think some of us just want to enjoy AEW and not have what we enjoy about it shat upon. I think there are better ways of sharing opinions than questioning another person's intelligence based on what they enjoy. It's just not cool.

That, or assuming lower intelligence based on what they agree or disagree with.

You Like OC? Cool, glad he's doing well. You don't like him? Cool, there are other types on the roster.

Let people have their cake or not have it. Simple. I certainly wouldn't go around acting I was any better than anyone else or that mine was the ONLY way to see it............as is happening.........


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I don't know Beatles.
> 
> While you have been a little more even headed through this, some people have shown that they just can't take the smoke.
> 
> ...


That's what I said. He's not a serious character, and therefore, as a result, his own supposed fanbase doesn't take him seriously. Joke characters who are treated as a joke by their own fans never get over in any meaningful way. Popping a crowd is fine, but I'm talking about actually drawing money. If people think that he's going to be a massive star or that people will pay money specifically to see him, they are going to be disappointed.

I can't believe we're even debating whether or not _Orange Cassidy_ is/will be a draw. This is how far wrestling has fallen in the last two decades.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

dupe


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> That's what I said. He's not a serious character, and therefore, as a result, his own supposed fanbase doesn't take him seriously. Joke characters who are treated as a joke by their own fans never get over in any meaningful way. Popping a crowd is fine, but I'm talking about actually drawing money. If people think that he's going to be a massive star or that people will pay money specifically to see him, they are going to be disappointed.


You can draw money being a joke character.

Crash holly drew money, the Godfather drew money, New day draws money not everything is the Red rooster



> I can't believe we're even debating whether or not _Orange Cassidy_ is/will be a draw. This is how far wrestling has fallen in the last tow decades.


I can't believe that you don't see how he can't be a draw.

Like I said, this guy is _different_, some people on the thread said he reminded them of Johnny Cage, who is a joke character within that universe.

And the thing is he can get over without taking a bunch of bumps.

Overexposure may be the downfall, but this guy can draw money for AEW.

I am still looking for reasons he can't.

If you don't tell me, I know someone who will.



Beatles123 said:


> Look, I can't speak for everyone. I wouldn't go around dissing others intentionally like maybe some have, but I think some of us just want to enjoy AEW and not have what we enjoy about it shat upon. I think there are better ways of sharing opinions than questioning another person's intelligence based on what they enjoy. It's just not cool.
> 
> That, or assuming lower intelligence based on what they agree or disagree with.
> 
> ...


I get it. The thing is I have also been called a troll in this section before, and I think I have honestly been very fair with criticism, and praise for AEW. 

There are things I don't like about the company, number 1 being I think Tony Khan is in way over his head, and should be called out for it every chance we get.

But I would like to see more discourse to the challenges that both guys talked about. If this were any other form of entertainment, we would be able to have conversations about it, but sometimes this AEW forum definitely takes things the wrong way


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The constant bitching about Orange Cassidy is unreal.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Orange Cassidy will get even more eyeballs on AEW when he goes all Devil's Rejects on this unsuspecting roster every week on TNT

Fuckin bloodbath incoming


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> You can draw money being a joke character.
> 
> Crash holly drew money, the Godfather drew money, New day draws money not everything is the Red rooster
> 
> ...


Listen: Out of all the "Trolls" on this forum--who I would more precisely label as simply those who want AEW to be something that it was clearly never trying to be, and are in all likelihood going to be upset--I wouldn't say you are one of them. I think the reason you get seen as one is simply because it can tend to SOUND like you are if/when one were to read your complaints without context. Meaning if i saw your opinion about khan, and ONLY your opinion about khan, every time you posted without being aware of your positive posts...well, naturally I'd get the wrong idea.

Elsewhere I think it's just that people are tired of having to talk about the same stuff and its getting hard to tell who stands where in regards to what they think anymore. Hopefully as the company grows into what it will be, fans can come in and be on a more equal understanding about where things are at.

Even on AEW's worst day, I doubt they'll be as bad as TNA once was thought of and as bad as the impact section is now...but that's not my place to judge them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AEWMoxley said:


> That's what I said. He's not a serious character, and therefore, as a result, his own supposed fanbase doesn't take him seriously. Joke characters who are treated as a joke by their own fans never get over in any meaningful way. Popping a crowd is fine, but I'm talking about actually drawing money. If people think that he's going to be a massive star or that people will pay money specifically to see him, they are going to be disappointed.
> 
> I can't believe we're even debating whether or not _Orange Cassidy_ is/will be a draw. This is how far wrestling has fallen in the last two decades.


I can’t wait until people like you have to eat their own words.

I’ll start now: I’m going to 3 AEW shows coming up (Charlotte, Nashville and Baltimore) the main guy I’m paying my money to specifically see is...wait for it.....keep waiting...you know what I’m about to say.....drum roll please........

Orange Cassidy.

He’s freshly squeezed!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Natecore said:


> I can’t wait until people like you have to eat their own words.
> 
> I’ll start now: I’m going to 3 AEW shows coming up (Charlotte, Nashville and Baltimore) the main guy I’m paying my money to specifically see is...wait for it.....keep waiting...you know what I’m about to say.....drum roll please........
> 
> ...


I appreciate that you are trolling here, but you are just proving my point. There is no one alive who is legitimately paying specifically to see Orange Cassidy. There are people who will troll by claiming otherwise, in order to be edgy and get a reaction, but no one is legitimately doing so.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

We have jungle boy and then we have OC 
Cassidy is going somewhere his character just needs to be tooled up a little and he can go viral every week


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I appreciate the good laugh seeing comments in here from some of you luni bins. Telling everyone what makes a wrestling promotion and what characters are ok. WE MUST ALL BE THE SAME TO DO WELL.


Hugs and kisses and thank you for the laughs. But then again ill be laughing marking out on Dyanmite from entertaining matches from orange. Not sure if that makes me casual,Insane or just not worthy of a wrestling fan. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck a hater,I like orange Cassidy and find him entertaining as fuck. Better than that Maury storyline bs They got going on in vinceland.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Vic said:


> “Shit like Orange Cassidy is why AEW will fail” - fucking marks that don’t know jack shit about what draws, especially in today’s wrestling climate :mj4. I can’t tell you the thousands upon millions of comments on social media saying they’re checking out AEW because of shit like Orange being on it, fuck outta here.
> 
> Edit: I think fans of Orange who are unaware should actually *watch* him wrestle you’ll be pleasantly surprised as he’s damn good at it.


Nerds and neckbeards don't know how normal people think and what appeals to them. How could they? They're nerds. They only know what appeals to other nerds. They are not self aware enough to realize that though

When people say that having comedy will ruin AEW I role my eyes, because it's the sort of thing neckbeards say because they don't actually interact with normal human beings. 

Most people like funny shit and we live in a time when memes and gifs blow up online and Orange is the sort of guy who is perfect for gifs and memes


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

And by the way, is the wood seriously in his fucking feelings because people like orange Cassidy and he don't? Is he seriously that fucking miserable to the point of shitting on people for being entertained by someone who's entertaining? Like,wtf? Who does that? Smh. People these days want you to be just as miserable as they are. They need to get tf over it. Times change abd wrestling has evolved. No more sweaty,half naked musley dudes that you like.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is telling, one of the comments on that Twitter link said, "Makes me want to watch wrestling again". DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING

THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT AEW IS GOING FOR. THOSE people. 

And honestly, in this day and age, I feel like Orange Cassidy's, "I just don't really care" attitude definitely can bring in a generation of young people who pretty much go through life that way, or the "Ironic" crowd who will love him BECAUSE he is a joke character

I feel like the people who say wrestling needs to be super serious and presented like a real sport are that 50+ crowd you keep hearing about who have no clue what actually appeals to a younger demo


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

So I was one of the people that wasn't high on OC and thought the reaction about him being the most dangerous wrestler ever was stupid and very indy-rific. Comedy wrestlers have their place but I was hoping they would take things more seriously at least at first. I wasn't a fan when they announced they had actually signed him but seeing the pop he got at All Out including from me I've come around. I actually said "oh shit" out loud when the lights came back on. I still don't think he's someone that should be in a prominent position but I don't mind him showing up on occasion. 

Side note: I think it's funny that he is paired with Best Friends because I was introduced to them on BTE basically doing OC's schtick.


----------



## KennyOmegaa (Sep 25, 2019)

Thing with OC and what makes his character great is that he's not strictly a comedy character. 

Dude can seriously wrestle, he just chooses not to, at first. I think of him like a trust fund baby who is used to getting his way in life. Why try hard if you don't have to? Frankly, you have to pretty gifted to wrestle with hands in your pocket. 

His match vs David Starr is one of the best examples of an old school, pure babyface vs heel match that you don't see much these days (it's on YouTube). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Terminus said:


> The Raw Smackdown said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show that people don't really know who or what will get over or popular.
> ...


How is outdated? What sources do you have to back this up? 



Undertaker23RKO said:


> The constant bitching about Orange Cassidy is unreal.


Doesn’t the rejection from even hardcore fans tell you something? 



Arkham258 said:


> Vic said:
> 
> 
> > “Shit like Orange Cassidy is why AEW will fail” - fucking marks that don’t know jack shit about what draws, especially in today’s wrestling climate <img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />. I can’t tell you the thousands upon millions of comments on social media saying they’re checking out AEW because of shit like Orange being on it, fuck outta here.
> ...


You started off so well, and almost approached the point, then completely missed it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Arkham258 said:


> This is telling, one of the comments on that Twitter link said, "Makes me want to watch wrestling again". DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING
> 
> THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT AEW IS GOING FOR. THOSE people.
> 
> ...


Wrong. I can’t speak for anyone else, but I’m definitely not in that demo. The people watching that shit are. Old, fat white guys, almost invariably. Trust me, kids are *not* going to relate to Orange Cassidy. Lol, you’re so off-base.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

It doesn't take a genius - 90% of people see wrestling as a circus show. Over the top, not to be taken seriously, spectacle.

The only people who are still taking wrestling super duper seriously are the WCW keyboard warriors who have this out of touch mentality. I'd call it a 90s mentality but even back then people weren't taking wrestling that seriously 

It's like Disney folks. Made for kids but with enough underlying thematic elements to be interesting for all ages. Wrestling is good at threading that same needle, so stop crying


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> How is outdated? What sources do you have to back this up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's at best a top 25 guy in the company. Orange Cassidy is not important enough to sway anything in either direction.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

People arguing in here need to get out of the house. Still trying validate what makes wrestling???


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

The Wood said:


> How is outdated? What sources do you have to back this up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious? Why would I need sources It's called common sense. You need some kind of relief whether it be a oriental massage, self cutting, ormediation. You take this shit wayyyyyy to serious and unless you have some secret stock in AEW or should I say WWE it's borderline unhealthy. Dude is over deal with it.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tilon said:


> Well, this came out of nowhere.
> 
> https://twitter.com/LORAFRIMANEE/status/1175464804460486657
> 
> ...


Because people watching a GIF will really translate into spending money and investing time in a weekly TV show and PPVs... *rolls eyes*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess most people in this forum dont go to wrestling shows.If they went to AEW they would be the small small percent that dont matter.Because everyone else is poppin for the guy


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

michael_3165 said:


> Because people watching a GIF will really translate into spending money and investing time in a weekly TV show and PPVs... *rolls eyes*


Actually for some it will. Maybe just bringing more eyes to the tv show than selling merch, but either way it’s a win. 

It’s all marketing, whether _you_ like the guy or not. His silliness will resonate with some people, people who might not otherwise have planned on tuning in. How is that a bad thing. 

Again, the guy is over with a decent number of fans, evidence of that is clear from All Out, whether people in here want to agree with it/like it/admit it or not.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> How is outdated? What sources do you have to back this up?


This is like asking what sources you have to prove that chimney sweeps or making a mixed tape is outdated.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> It doesn't take a genius - 90% of people see wrestling as a circus show. Over the top, not to be taken seriously, spectacle.
> 
> The only people who are still taking wrestling super duper seriously are the WCW keyboard warriors who have this out of touch mentality. I'd call it a 90s mentality but even back then people weren't taking wrestling that seriously
> 
> It's like Disney folks. Made for kids but with enough underlying thematic elements to be interesting for all ages. Wrestling is good at threading that same needle, so stop crying


And that is why all business metrics in wrestling are soaring. Wait...



Undertaker23RKO said:


> He's at best a top 25 guy in the company. Orange Cassidy is not important enough to sway anything in either direction.


That’s a fine point until he gets all the attention. I mean, the word “viral” is overused here, but if it does go viral, then suddenly he is getting more publicity than your top stuff, and placement on the card doesn’t matter. 

Shit like this being on your card is detrimental anyway. See the Braun Strowman and Rey Mysterio stuff recently. A lot of people (most) will only take you as seriously as your silliest act. 

I don’t know why AEW is booking filler either. This seems to be what the best defense of him is. You’re not one TV show in and you’re saying “eh, skip this.” Why? 



shandcraig said:


> People arguing in here need to get out of the house. Still trying validate what makes wrestling???


Nah, mate — what makes wrestling work. 

And yes, there are ways it works and ways it doesn’t. We have metrics to measure this. If you want to think about wrestling as a genre, think about how effective you would call a horror movie that was a puppy playing with a ball set to happy music. Not everything flows through a completely open field of subjectivity. I don’t know where this idea that simulated conflict designed to convince people it is legitimate for this association. 



Terminus said:


> Are you serious? Why would I need sources It's called common sense. You need some kind of relief whether it be a oriental massage, self cutting, ormediation. You take this shit wayyyyyy to serious and unless you have some secret stock in AEW or should I say WWE it's borderline unhealthy. Dude is over deal with it.


You say “it’s common sense” and then let that sit there as if it’s a point. It’s not.

I’ve got plenty of relief in my life. I have relief outside wrestling, but inside it I have completely calling the bullshit I see on wrestling forums. It’s more entertaining than the shows AEW and main roster WWE have been putting on.

I don’t have literal stock in AEW, but I have a vested interest in wrestling getting good again. And I am selling that interest because AEW isn’t doing it.

Dude is over? With who? The same nerds who were obsessed with wrestling five years ago? The travelling audience that is already beginning to lighten its commitment not three PPVs in? Popping 10,000 hardcore fans is not the same thing as drawing 10,000 or being over with other audiences. 



michael_3165 said:


> Because people watching a GIF will really translate into spending money and investing time in a weekly TV show and PPVs... *rolls eyes*


Now THIS is common sense!

A lot of “young” people in here trying to act like they get memes. I think you’ll find that memes are supposed to be fast, fun, frivolous and *free*. AEW is charging a lot of people for its TV now. Good luck. 



shandcraig said:


> I guess most people in this forum dont go to wrestling shows.If they went to AEW they would be the small small percent that dont matter.Because everyone else is poppin for the guy


“People must not go to rock shows very often. When I went to Nickelback, everybody loved them. Especially the part where they sprayed everyone with raw sewerage from a hose.” 

40% retention rate on PPV. 



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Actually for some it will. Maybe just bringing more eyes to the tv show than selling merch, but either way it’s a win.
> 
> It’s all marketing, whether _you_ like the guy or not. His silliness will resonate with some people, people who might not otherwise have planned on tuning in. How is that a bad thing.
> 
> Again, the guy is over with a decent number of fans, evidence of that is clear from All Out, whether people in here want to agree with it/like it/admit it or not.


His silliness will resonate with some people that otherwise wouldn’t watch the show, and it will chase off others who otherwise might have paid money to see a show. That is exactly the point. 

It’s not a good thing to draw 1,000 ironic eyeballs to a show in preference of 10,000 invested ones. 



LongPig666 said:


> This is like asking what sources you have to prove that chimney sweeps or making a mixed tape is outdated.


This is another case of someone just saying “Because it is.” Chimney sweeps are outdated because of pesky things like The Rights of the Child and more efficient cleaning devices. Hell, who wants to pay a kid to do something a stick can do for free? Making physical tapes isn’t necessary when you can create your own playlist and listen to specific songs on a whim, as opposed to needing physical copies. These make sense. 

Modern wrestling
is not an advanced technology. A better example would be taking fluoride out of your water, or asking why people don’t use toothbrushes anymore.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I realzied the people that are so serious about not wanting a funny guy are no better than click bait articles that consume the internet. They pretty much define them. Go into a situation owning your own perspective and not reality. 



Ranting and ranting and ranting because you dont like someone ? Do you ever think about how fucked up that is and not some guy legit entertaining an arena full of people


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> I realzied the people that are so serious about not wanting a funny guy are no better than click bait articles that consume the internet. They pretty much define them. Go into a situation owning your own perspective and not reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Ranting and ranting and ranting because you dont like someone ? Do you ever think about how fucked up that is and not some guy legit entertaining an arena full of people


This is a weird flex. Do you ever think about how fucked up it is how you go to a wrestling forum at all? Shouldn’t you just enjoy anything you’re given? Why does anyone buy a dog when they know they are likely going to outlive them? How fucked up?

This is a discusssion forum. People are going to discuss things. There is a discussion to be hang around Orange Cassidy in a thread about Orange Cassidy. Stop trying on a soft bullying style to try and shame people out of discussing the topic at hand because you don’t like what they’re saying. If you can’t handle it, leave. 

There are reasons that people don’t like a wrestler that makes wrestling look bad. Especially if they care about wrestling. Your point is not only underhanded, it is asinine. 

Those arenas are going to get smaller and smaller, by the way. The Joey Ryan argument has always been a daft one. “I’m putting smiles on the people’s faces.” Only the very few people who are going to pay to see that shit. No one has come up with a counter to that other than “He’s not that important, because he’s filler on the undercard.” Weirdly, that’s a “no one cares” argument out one side of your mouth (like yours here), while the other side suggests that people do care and love him. 

It makes no sense. Go home, shandcraig — you’re drunk.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I have no idea what to make out if this cat. He does get a kind of wtf laugh from me in a good way.

I’ll have to see him in a match to really make up my mind. Surely he has to take his hands out his pockets at some point?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> This is a weird flex. Do you ever think about how fucked up it is how you go to a wrestling forum at all? Shouldn’t you just enjoy anything you’re given? Why does anyone buy a dog when they know they are likely going to outlive them? How fucked up?
> 
> This is a discusssion forum. People are going to discuss things. There is a discussion to be hang around Orange Cassidy in a thread about Orange Cassidy. Stop trying on a soft bullying style to try and shame people out of discussing the topic at hand because you don’t like what they’re saying. If you can’t handle it, leave.
> 
> ...




People are not discussing shit in here.A bunch of wankers in here telling everyone what makes a wrestler and what fans should or shouldnt like.The fact that got you hot says enough. 

I come in here see news and discuss logical things or imagine what could be.Not tell people what they should like.Especially since the guy gets pops in full arenas when a couple dozen sad boys in here are losing it over him. 


That saying its not you its me,Its really you. Maybe not you specifically lol. Considering hes heelish in a way i guess hes doing his job making people hot


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Intimidator3 said:


> I have no idea what to make out if this cat. He does get a kind of wtf laugh from me in a good way.
> 
> I’ll have to see him in a match to really make up my mind. Surely he has to take his hands out his pockets at some point?


Here’s a good one for starters. 






And one more:


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > This is a weird flex. Do you ever think about how fucked up it is how you go to a wrestling forum at all? Shouldn’t you just enjoy anything you’re given? Why does anyone buy a dog when they know they are likely going to outlive them? How fucked up?
> ...


He’s not making anyone hot. That’s some massive projecting there. 

People are explaining why he is detrimental. Quite clearly. You’re interpreting that as “stop drinking your own piss.” That’s your prerogative.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok enjoy dictating what fans like as if you're all mind readers. I'll leave you be!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> The vast majority of the replies to that tweet were people mocking wrestling because of what they saw from Orange Cassidy, and calling wrestling "fake" or "gay," proving that, in fact, this does not appeal to casuals and that no one will tune in specifically to see him.



This. It's hilarious that people are taking it as a win that even more people that are uninterested in wrestling are mocking it. Lmao.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I’m pissing myself here over all you people with your panties in a twist because of one fucking guy. I’m hoping OC is on every show now just to watch you all have a weekly meltdown.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I predict Orange will be a guest on multiple late night talk shows. 

He has crossover appeal.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I know and when you mention this they flip at you and try to use fancy words. Its cute. They have some statistics apparently that people genuinely dont like him. Oh and an arena full of people marking for him never happened ?.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not a fan of Orange Cassidy......but there is no way he was not awesome in the BOLA Night 3 10-man tag.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> Ok enjoy dictating what fans like as if you're all mind readers. I'll leave you be!


There is evidence and historical precedent to back up why he won’t work. But stick to the straw-man if you can. 



Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m pissing myself here over all you people with your panties in a twist because of one fucking guy. I’m hoping OC is on every show now just to watch you all have a weekly meltdown.


People won’t be having weekly meltdowns. They won’t be watching. But choose your bed, I guess. 



shandcraig said:


> I know and when you mention this they flip at you and try to use fancy words. Its cute. They have some statistics apparently that people genuinely dont like him. Oh and an arena full of people marking for him never happened ?.


The arena full of people “marking” for him are the hardcore base audience that is still watching terrible wrestling and is not going to be able to sustain AEW as PPV and attendance numbers are proving.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Here’s a good one for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Ok I wasn’t ready for that. It is funny. But idk, it might just be too slow for me or something. Just not sure how long I’d find it funny. But there seems to be at least some kind of fan base for it. There was another clip I saw since then with him eating a sandwich in the ring lol.

And yeah, this is going to be over with some and hated by some. Which I’m sure he and AEW know and are cool with that.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah he's not my cup of tea personally. I think that's the sort of stuff they need to completely stay away from in AEW, just my 2c.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Wheres chip, the so called "wrestling expert" who acts like he knows who's over and who's not?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Why the bump though?

that being said, a lot of great users in this thread that is now gone - but still watching AEW

makes you think

@Tilon @Reggie Dunlop pour one out for ma homies


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m pissing myself here over all you people with your panties in a twist because of one fucking guy. I’m hoping OC is on every show now just to watch you all have a weekly meltdown.


A year later and I totally agree. Push him to the moon! Give the man a world title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Wheres chip, the so called "wrestling expert" who acts like he knows who's over and who's not?


What's up buddy? You bumped this 13 month thread (I wasn't even posting then) so you must be particularly interested in my opinion on something real important.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why the bump though?
> 
> that being said, a lot of great users in this thread that is now gone - but still watching AEW
> 
> ...


It think it’s pretty obvious that the little echo chamber that a few members have made this section into have chased off a number of posters. Pretty soon they’ll have it all to themselves.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It think it’s pretty obvious that the little echo chamber that a few members have made this section into have chased off a number of posters. Pretty soon they’ll have it all to themselves.


yep - because making a statement over and over is considered 'debate' these days

sad


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It think it’s pretty obvious that the little echo chamber that a few members have made this section into have chased off a number of posters. Pretty soon they’ll have it all to themselves.


Indeed

It wasn't the fact that the majority of the forum left when they made the layout changes. It was people hating to see wrestling criticized on a public forum! that's what caused people to leave!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

La Parka said:


> Indeed
> 
> It wasn't the fact that the majority of the forum left when they made the layout changes. It was people hating to see wrestling criticized on a public forum! that's what caused people to leave!


You know damn well I’m referring to people that stuck around after the change. Hey, but this section has gained the Seth Rollins troll and the obsessive Billie Kay guy joining in on making every single thread a negative cesspool. All of this certainly isn’t chasing anyone off.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It think it’s pretty obvious that the little echo chamber that a few members have made this section into have chased off a number of posters. Pretty soon they’ll have it all to themselves.


You are aware that most of the formerly positive AEW posters have turned their backs on the product and now agree with us, right?

There are a whole heap of guys that I've had vicious debates with in the past that have since come out and said "You know what? I don't think AEW is for me anymore" and made friends with me. It's not that people are leaving it's that people are changing their opinions on the product and seeing the light instead of pretending everything is fine.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You are aware that *most of the formerly positive AEW posters have turned their backs on the product and now agree with us*,?right?[/B]


Yea, I’m pretty sure that this really didn’t happen  



> There are a whole heap of guys that I've had vicious debates with in the past that have since come out and said "You know what? I don't think AEW is for me anymore" and made friends with me. It's not that people are leaving it's that people are changing their opinions on the product and seeing the light instead of pretending everything is fine.


Nah, it’s honestly more accurate to claim that ‘seeing the light’ refers to people who actually do enjoy the AEW product, and are actually appreciative of their good content.

It’s actually best for everyone if less folks side with you tbh.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I’m pretty sure that this really didn’t happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another one of the regulars has left for other forums.
Soon the anti-AEW fans will have their echo chamber lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Another one of the regulars have left for other forums.
> Soon the anti-AEW fans will have their echo chamber lol


That actually does make me sad. There are people on here who want an echo chamber but it is not you or me.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> Another one of the regulars has left for other forums.
> Soon the anti-AEW fans will have their echo chamber lol


Here's my thing. There's one poster in particular who exemplifies the anti-AEW crowd. I believe it was that Chip Chipperson person, but I'm not sure. On more than one occasion, while commenting on something potentially cool that AEW had announced, he saw fit to qualify his thoughts on the matter with something along the lines of "...but I'm sure AEW will find a way to fuck it up." This is a 'fan' who's looking for shit to criticize, looking for the most minescule of pimples on a gnat's ass of a reason to say something negative, rather than looking for things to enjoy in the fucking show. Anything that demonstrates success (ratings & demo's, for example) is written off as meaningless as related to the actual quality of the product, yet a dip in those same metrics are concrete proof that the product sucks. The irony in it all is just astounding.

There's a small number of 'fans' who fit in this group, and we all know who they are, though they'll never admit to it. Whether intentional (trolls) or not (general malcontents), they come across as constantly looking for reasons to hate on the product, all the while proclaiming their fandom and 'just wanting the company to succeed'. Horseshit. And anybody who takes issue with their constant negativity is a blind fanboy/AEW apologist/insert any bullshit tag here.

There's plenty I don't like about AEW. Yes, I enjoy Orange Cassidy. Yes, I don't mind the rare appearance of Marko Stunt (ffs you'd think the guy was dominating time in every fucking episode the way people bitch about him around here). I enjoy the different things AEW does, but not everything. But because I enjoy so much more of AEW than I don't, I'm an idiot. I can't stand MJF. I don't care what kind of accolades he's getting, as soon as he starts rambling on and on it just reminds me of HHH promos from the AE. So obviously I must not be a real wrestling fan. But I'm not in here bitching nonstop about him, I just fucking ignore him, like anything else any intelligent person might tend to do with things they don't particularly enjoy. Like, for example, this forum.

AEW is the only wresting I watch, but I can't come in here and discuss what I like about the product without being bombarded by the barrage of negativity from the same usual suspects. So I've stayed away, because who fucking needs the aggravation. They can have the place if they want it that bad. Like my sig says ....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Here's my thing. There's one poster in particular who exemplifies the anti-AEW crowd. I believe it was that Chip Chipperson person, but I'm not sure. On more than one occasion, while commenting on something potentially cool that AEW had announced, he saw fit to qualify his thoughts on the matter with something along the lines of "...but I'm sure AEW will find a way to fuck it up." This is a 'fan' who's looking for shit to criticize, looking for the most minescule of pimples on a gnat's ass of a reason to say something negative, rather than looking for things to enjoy in the fucking show. Anything that demonstrates success (ratings & demo's, for example) is written off as meaningless as related to the actual quality of the product, yet a dip in those same metrics are concrete proof that the product sucks. The irony in it all is just astounding.
> 
> There's a small number of 'fans' who fit in this group, and we all know who they are, though they'll never admit to it. Whether intentional (trolls) or not (general malcontents), they come across as constantly looking for reasons to hate on the product, all the while proclaiming their fandom and 'just wanting the company to succeed'. Horseshit. And anybody who takes issue with their constant negativity is a blind fanboy/AEW apologist/insert any bullshit tag here.
> 
> ...


the legend returns


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Here's my thing. There's one poster in particular who exemplifies the anti-AEW crowd. I believe it was that Chip Chipperson person, but I'm not sure. On more than one occasion, while commenting on something potentially cool that AEW had announced, he saw fit to qualify his thoughts on the matter with something along the lines of "...but I'm sure AEW will find a way to fuck it up." This is a 'fan' who's looking for shit to criticize, looking for the most minescule of pimples on a gnat's ass of a reason to say something negative, rather than looking for things to enjoy in the fucking show. Anything that demonstrates success (ratings & demo's, for example) is written off as meaningless as related to the actual quality of the product, yet a dip in those same metrics are concrete proof that the product sucks. The irony in it all is just astounding.
> 
> There's a small number of 'fans' who fit in this group, and we all know who they are, though they'll never admit to it. Whether intentional (trolls) or not (general malcontents), they come across as constantly looking for reasons to hate on the product, all the while proclaiming their fandom and 'just wanting the company to succeed'. Horseshit. And anybody who takes issue with their constant negativity is a blind fanboy/AEW apologist/insert any bullshit tag here.
> 
> ...


yup, it's a proper echo chamber now. the people who enjoy AEW have just decided to post elsewhere. even the most positive of things about AEW will be challenged and turned into something negative. Just like AEW getting their extended contract, for example. Nice to see you post, still.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hearing the AEW section is too negative so folk have left is hilarious. Like how easily razzled those people are.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Hearing the AEW section is too negative so folk have left is hilarious. Like how easily razzled those people are.


It's a shame that the AEW section is filled with so much negativity. Ever since I've been here the WWE section has just been filled with so much love and appreciation for their product!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Hearing the AEW section is too negative so folk have left is hilarious. Like how easily razzled those people are.


you just let the negativity in?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you just let the negativity in?


Argue your point back and move on. That's how I survive the WWE section. Folk not liking it or straight up hating won't ruin my joy lol. Hell at least here you got a great chance of striking up a positive conversation



La Parka said:


> It's a shame that the AEW section is filled with so much negativity. Ever since I've been here the WWE section has just been filled with so much love and appreciation for their product!


Exactly lol


----------

